# GH some notes



## Tiny (Jan 20, 2021)

6 weeks in order how may iu per day 2,4,4,6,6,6, 


Placebo effect - Hair thicker, teeth whiter, dick longer an hour after your first iu. Unable to verify. Barber did agree with me when I suggested hair was thicker day 3 of injections. Possible just scared to disagree.

Timing - Huge blood sugar spike 30 min after 3+ iu inj. Because of this I need to be mindfull to take inj. between meals when bs levels are naturally subdued
Noticed that when taking shot too close to a meal it loses it's immediate effects.

Hunger - Non stop ravenous hunger for any and everything always. Poses a problem with injection timing.

Sleep - Fcking non existent. Had to take a full ambien (twice what I would need normally) just to fall asleep. The interferes with x cycle of sleep sht is real for me. Always tired. Career debilitating type shit. Above 4iu per day, no matter how I split the inj. I basically become this useless blob of flesh consuming whatever is near me.

Body comp - Where has this sht been all my life. Six pack, working on last bit of lower back fat for summer. Lost zero pounds but look 10 times leaner.

Body comp part 2 - Six pack looks like shit because Im a bloated mess. Water / sodium intake needs to be on point. I'm not on point and have been struggling a bit with this. Work in progress. 

Sides - See bloated mess. Numbness in hands, swelling, jaw pump when eating, arm pump when brushing my teeth, vascularity is starting to get nasty Ab veins showing.

week 7 dropping back to 4iu per day pre workout in the AM due to sides

Will update as I go. I'll get some pics up maybe

EDIT - This is with an avg of 400mgs of TRT weekly


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 20, 2021)

Doesnt sound like a pleasant exp.....


----------



## Tiny (Jan 20, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Doesnt sound like a pleasant exp.....




I look ****ing great tho. So some column A and column B


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 20, 2021)

Do you mind talking about what kind of hgh you got? (like ugl vs pharma)

Did you get any blood levels drawn on it for GH or IGF1?

I can't pin certain kinds I've had in the evening or I get those sleep issues also.


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 20, 2021)

400mgs of ..... TRT..... Hmm


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 20, 2021)

Deadhead said:


> 400mgs of ..... TRT..... Hmm



I saw that too... that aint no trt. That's a cycle. Lol


----------



## Tiny (Jan 20, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I saw that too... that aint no trt. That's a cycle. Lol



Meh, it’s 100 mg more then my script

Cohiba, ugl. Also have pharma on deck but no question what I have is legit


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 20, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Cohiba, ugl. Also have pharma on deck but no question what I have is legit



I wasn't really questioning whether it was legit or not. 

More so curious about the differences, because I've been experimenting with some over the past year and found some differences amongst the different ones I've tried.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jan 20, 2021)

Only thing I ever got from hgh was good sleep? Already had all the other things you mentioned!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 20, 2021)

As a long time pharma gh taker I can confirm that 1st week feeling anything other than a few sides are definitely placebo effects only ... my experience is that gh takes 6 months to a year to see any noticeable changes ... there is a synergistic effect between gh and test that you will benefit from ... plus I agree with the guys above ... anything over 200mg of test weekly is a cycle ...


----------



## Tiny (Jan 20, 2021)

Deadhead said:


> 400mgs of ..... TRT..... Hmm





Adrenolin said:


> I saw that too... that aint no trt. That's a cycle. Lol





transcend2007 said:


> anything over 200mg of test weekly is a cycle ...



Guys, guys, guys...

Your cycles suck


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 21, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Guys, guys, guys...
> 
> Your cycles suck



I just wanted to state the obvious ... but appears to be misunderstood ... TRT = testosterone replacement therapy ... not to be confused with cruising ...


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 21, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> I just wanted to state the obvious ... but appears to be misunderstood ... TRT = testosterone replacement therapy ... not to be confused with cruising ...



i agree with you, he probably goes to a shady clinic. he mentioned his 300mg script a few years ago in his intro thread as well.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 21, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> i agree with you, he probably goes to a shady clinic. he mentioned his 300mg script a few years ago in his intro thread as well.



Probably
 It's probably, like, a veterinarian trade school closet or something lol
He's a dick


----------



## Tiny (Jan 21, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> and found some differences amongst the different ones I've tried.



Tell me more friend


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 21, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Tell me more friend



Just some different blood test results and minor differences in sides.

We kinda got into it in this thread:
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/34799-Anybody-running-Hgh

Post up the results if you get bloods drawn on it. Let me know  what kind of sides you get too.

Right now I'm taking a break from GH for a bit because of some tendonitis issues, which I've been told it can exacerbate. I've been off and on (mostly on) with it for the past year.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 21, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> We kinda got into it in this thread:
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/34799-Anybody-running-Hgh



Ah, thought you meant something else. 




CohibaRobusto said:


> Post up the results if you get bloods drawn on it. Let me know what kind of sides you get too.



I had my regular bloods drawn last week. No IGF GH or misc. alphabetrians. Will see how things look on other fronts first, then I'll look closer. If there's anything worth mentioning I'll likely track it right here.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 22, 2021)

I’d have to take out a second ****ing mortgage to afford gh. I am thinking about trying mk677 though.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 22, 2021)

The Tater said:


> I’d have to take out a second ****ing mortgage to afford gh. I am thinking about trying mk677 though.


lol It's not that bad. It's about 1500 to run around 3iu for 12mos of some gens from hk/tp. I spent closer to $11k in my early 20's on pharm for a similar length and dose cycle.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 23, 2021)

GH takes minimum 6 months and at least 3 decades before gainzbro - Unless I _do_ gain magical eagle powers I'm confident there are no surprises left. It's doing exactly what I expected. The irony is, of all the compounds I've taken, NONE has had a more immediate effect on my body then GH. If gear was arm wrestling, GH would be John Brzneck. I'll elaborate more later. 

UL vs. Pharm - I thought about this a bit. This may be common knowledge already but felt like an insight so I'll share. **** Pharma. If you were to gather data, I'd guess ~80% of fakes would be pharma right? Logic being, scammers are going to try to get top dollar. 500% more if they put stickers and bullshit on it to make it look like pharma


----------



## lfod14 (Jan 23, 2021)

The Tater said:


> I’d have to take out a second ****ing mortgage to afford gh. I am thinking about trying mk677 though.



Don't buy Genotropin and you're fine. There's plenty of good generic out there. MK is a waste, it makes you hungry as shit and doesn't give you and real benefits of growth.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 23, 2021)

Id love to run gh. I should look into the cost


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 23, 2021)

Tiny said:


> . The irony is, of all the compounds I've taken, NONE has had a more immediate effect on my body then GH.



I don't hear this too often. What is the immediate effect you get from it?

Only thing I can think of for me seems to be faster recovery time.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 23, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't hear this too often. What is the immediate effect you get from it?
> 
> Only thing I can think of for me seems to be faster recovery time.



This because anyone who has actually taken real hgh confirmed by blood tests knows this is untrue ... there are NO immediate effects others than the common sides ... the leaning benefits ... improved skin and hair will come ... but will take many months ... OP will need to have patience and understand any benefits received in the 1st month are not from gh period ... plus get blood tested 3 months in ... if igh-1 not over 250 ... gh is most likely fake ....


----------



## Tiny (Jan 23, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't hear this too often. What is the immediate effect you get from it?
> 
> Only thing I can think of for me seems to be faster recovery time.



Effects and gainzbro are not synonymous in this context. 




transcend2007 said:


> This because ... there are NO immediate effects ... the leaning benefits ... improved skin and hair will come ... but will take many months ... OP will need to have patience ... plus get blood test ... if igh-1 not over 250 ... gh is most likely fake ....



I think your period (.) button is sticking. Either that or you're the phantom of the opera

Thanks for adding your experience to the thread. My experience isn't matching yours seems clear. Can you tell us more about your experience i.e. longest period of time you've run it, dosages, blood sugar level info, BP levels, timing whatever? The Spooky transcendent being writing style not minded. Anything you can add is valuable even if only just to give clearer comparisons.





Straight30weight said:


> Id love to run gh. I should look into the cost



Do you want to deal with daily slin type shots is the first Q I'd ask myself. If so, I'd say give it consideration. My current position is It's ****ing amazing for naturally heavy ectomorphs. 

It's also tedious as fudge to find what type of administration works best for you. 

I'll also do a post later on in the thread about cost analysis


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 23, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Effects and gainzbro are not synonymous in this context.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love to see the cost analysis. Daily pinning means nothing to me. I actually like it.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 23, 2021)

Straight30weight said:


> Love to see the cost analysis. Daily pinning means nothing to me. I actually like it.



Then you're going to have a good time. I'm working on getting a solid handle on the nuances of the compound. I'll lay out a simple protocol that ****ing melts fat


There's just not as much info readily available as I would have thought for something like this. Same parroted info from the same dated studies of course and there's always another less parroted study showing the opposite. Not as many guys using GH to talk about it like dbol. Or they're just keeping it to themselves. Sneaky fukers

OG BB experiences have to be given a bit more weight in research. 

Problem is each of us will react slightly different. Like we both like cereal right, but I'm lactose intolerant so my experience with cheerios is going to be different. So nobody knows shit, have to figure it out for yourself


----------



## Tiny (Jan 23, 2021)

Random notes adding here now, context later

IGF-1 concentrations determined by liver but created by all cells
_Although serum IGF concentrations seem to be determined by production by the liver, these substances are produced by many tissues, and many of the same tissues also have receptors for them. In addition, there are multiple serum binding proteins for IGFs that may stimulate or inhibit the biological actions of the factors. It is likely that the growth-promoting actions of IGFs occur at or very near the site of their formation; in effect, they probably exert their major actions by way of paracrine (acting on neighbouring cells) and autocrine (self-stimulating) effects.

_Limited information about IGF-2. You'll see blanket statements about it in IGF-1 research but when you look at the *direct* research it is much more complex 


Insulin will shuttle the food going in to your fat face x minutes after the shot. GH breaks down the fat in your face to shuttle. The insulin / GH antagonism needs detailing here

I know myself well, and I see changes in my muscle, regardless if it's fiber growth, hydration, fiber wrapping growth etc. much sooner then I constantly see being written about. My theory, the compound is so sensitive to digestion and food processing that someone with a lower starting bf% will get better / faster results


----------



## Tiny (Jan 24, 2021)

207lb, morning shot on the way to do cardio

View attachment 11303


----------



## Jin (Jan 24, 2021)

Tiny said:


> 207lb, morning shot on the way to do cardio
> 
> View attachment 11303



this picture screams “male stripper”


----------



## Tiny (Jan 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> this picture screams “male stripper”



It’s on my bucket list


----------



## Tiny (Jan 24, 2021)

Back to the subject of sleep - The studies I found generally agree that at 2 or less iu daily for a 4 year period. At 5iu and above REM sleep as a percentage of total _increased

_Here's a study showing my argument above regarding GH effecting everyone differently based on their existing BMI

_Another factor that may confound the effects of GH replacement on protein metabolism is the prandial state of the subject during the measurement. It has been argued that the protein anabolic actions of GH require the presence of adequate insulin concentrations as well as normal insulin actions


_
Now about sleep - My hypothesis is the immediate effects exogenous GH has on the body essentially makes your system react as if you just had a meal. Rather then breaking down the food you ate it actually breaks down fat stores. Energy used 30 min after your shot will be fueled by fat stores. My body can not relax to fall asleep while simultaneously believing it needs to break fat storage down for energy. Can't send both signals. 
Maybe the sleep benefits of the 5iu dosage offset that, but if it did, would have to have had enough time in your system. Possible why some report sleeping well and some feel like they can't

Another theory is that if someone doesn't know their body well they can confuse easily able to fall asleep with sleep well. Or length of sleep to quality of sleep as those are not synonymous


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 24, 2021)

I saw gains on it before 30 years old but it was at 8-9 months + of 4 iu everyday, Some slin and cycling all sorts of stuff.  

It’s not going to do anything quickly 

I wouldn’t even consider running it unless you can afford it.  I would buy 2 kits of whatever was popular and testing decent out of China and 1 sero at a time.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 24, 2021)

gymrat827 said:


> It’s not going to do anything quickly




To be clear, when I'm discussing immediate effects I'm talking about what's happening in your body 30 minutes after your injection. This is not some arbitrary "I can see gainz bro"  definition of effects. Hopefully by page 8 or 9 people will stop conflating the two


----------



## Tiny (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm listening to a podcast with coach Matt Jansen discussing growth. MJ talks dosages and mentions seeing results @ 12iu per day, split evenly 30 min before each meal.

I had to listen to it again to make sure I heard it correctly. So your blood sugar is artificially elevated by the GH and that's when you want me to eat? Does that make sense to anyone?

I'm either missing something or he's just shot in the dark guessing with these protocols. Going to shoot him an email

1:08:55

https://youtu.be/OEMZifXX3FY


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 26, 2021)

I got better sleep on the Jintropin stuff I talked about. It did make me noticeably tired at times after injecting. 

For some reason the Canada Peptides stuff would give me insomnia if I injected anywhere near bedtime. So I stuck to morning doses with that.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 27, 2021)

Update

After not being satisfied with whatever I had just eaten I hit taco bell drive thru last night. Woke up to assess the damage...I think I got leaner
View attachment 11326


----------



## Tiny (Jan 27, 2021)

Random musings from morning cardio

Timing is absolutely 100% critical for me. The effect GH has on my body during its short half life are non existent if not timed correctly. If that ultimately plays a role in long term results I couldn't say but logically it is likely. I'll conclude the thread with as much info as possible, this included

Side effects can almost always be negated with WATER. Swelling in hands, numbness, bloat. Using water as a natural diuretic is critical. 

GH goes to town on subQ fat. Suddenly you'll have a six pack but stomach still feels fat. That's because you're still fat. It's just visceral fat and you probably have more then you realize.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2021)

Great log, Tiny. Looking lean in the pic.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 27, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Great log, Tiny. Looking lean in the pic.



Oye, thanks mate

I'll expect at least a nomination for a brobell peace prize on my research in to GH and the users current insulin sensitivity in relation to gainzbro vs placebo


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 28, 2021)

I think quite a bit of my gains over a long long period we’re really just slin.  

I would take it in pct and with all sorts of peptides, sarms and thought they actually did something for me.  

Remember igf LR3, igf, cjc, etc etc 

I took slin two days a week in small amounts with 4iu.  Mix sero in with China week to week


----------



## Tiny (Jan 28, 2021)

gymrat827 said:


> I think quite a bit of my gains over a long long period we’re really just slin.




100% it was the SARMS


----------



## sperry1618 (Jan 28, 2021)

Educational post 

[h=1]*Hi, I read through your thread regarding growth hormone usage and wanted to see if you would be willing to offer some advice. I recently watched one of VigorousSteve's videos which basically said that growth hormone is the second best bang for your buck thing to be using other than test and it got me deciding to finally jump on the hgh bandwagon. My history regarding gear usage is very short, having started just last summer. I have put on some decent mass and currently I am using oral steroids on top of my test What would you say the best way to run it for "permanent" results? I got fat way too quickly bulking this winter so I'd ideally be looking to recomp, but I wouldn't find it to be too difficult to do a short cut beforehand. Also, I read that colored tops can actually give superior results to pharma grade but I don't want to waste my time and can supposedly get 100 ius of Norvatis for around $300, which makes it affordable for me. Any advice?*[/h]*.*


----------



## Tiny (Jan 28, 2021)

sperry1618 said:


> *wanted to see if you would be willing to offer some advice. *



First piece of advice is use paragraphs in your writing to make reading the response a bit less tedious. Practice it here writing a training log.





sperry1618 said:


> *What would you say the best way to run it for "permanent" results? I got fat way too quickly bulking this winter so I'd ideally be looking to recomp, *



Post an intro in the member introduction thread with your info. age / weight / bf % / what your diet and training generally looks like. If you have a hot gf and want to show her off post pics of her too


----------



## Tiny (Jan 29, 2021)

Going to train chest and hammys this week. Once each. Both are lagging is why and I'm annoyed blowing in to my thumb is not working. Rest of the week will be endless of hours of precore. Haven't really been lifting so that's an announcement. 

Kcal deficit, or maybe neutral. Probably should write something down (Ha, yea f'n right)

With that said, I begin to rock, steady rocking all my iu's

Week 6 in the books
209lb
View attachment 11344


This is evolving in to a vanity thread that'll sprinkle information in occasionally. It's bb, should have expected it


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm just here for the n00dz.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 8, 2021)

Ok, took a week off since all you ****ers decided to order GH at the same time and I seem to have fallen to the back of the line. 

Pharma up next. Doing some experimenting with an overpriced Omnitrope pen. Anything worth sharing.....I'm keeping to myself.

View attachment 11405




~205lbs 2/7/21
View attachment 11406


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 9, 2021)

Tiny said:


> 100% it was the SARMS



Which one u running??


----------



## Tiny (Feb 9, 2021)

gymrat827 said:


> Which one u running??



Was being facetious.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 15, 2021)

How are the Omnis? I tell ya what, the Pfizer Genos are somethin special and nice but just too expensive. Very nice
!S!


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 16, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Was being facetious.



I know, I’m just fukin around.  

They are pointless aside a few that don’t really provide anabolic gains


----------



## Tiny (Feb 16, 2021)

SHRUGS said:


> How are the Omnis? I tell ya what, the Pfizer Genos are somethin special and nice but just too expensive. Very nice
> !S!




Packaging is sexy....too soon to confidently say much else.  FYI, you don't need the actual pen, just the cartridges. Can draw right out of it. 

Jumping to Spectros brand shortly only due to supply.

Results wise, well, taking that week off showed me a few things. I have to be mindful of thyroid function when coming off. Will expand on it a bit as time goes on and I keep monitoring. 

BIG shout out to ES for being such a professional and keeping the experiment moving. I heart that dude.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 18, 2021)

GH gut 
View attachment 11512


----------



## Jin (Feb 18, 2021)

Tiny said:


> GH gut
> View attachment 11512



Asshole!!!!


----------



## ftf (Feb 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I wasn't really questioning whether it was legit or not.
> 
> More so curious about the differences, because I've been experimenting with some over the past year and found some differences amongst the different ones I've tried.



 I am new to GH. I started with Norditropin and never had injection site irritation but now that I switched to Genotropin I feel a little burn and notice little bruises. Is this normal? Have you experienced this?


----------



## Tiny (Feb 19, 2021)

ftf said:


> I am new to GH. I started with Norditropin and never had injection site irritation but now that I switched to Genotropin I feel a little burn and notice little bruises. Is this normal? Have you experienced this?




Could be
1. injecting _too_ fast. Slow down. Something like 5 Mississippi per .1 ml 
2. area could just be more irritable then another side of the abdomen as an example
3. Bac water (if not pre mix) or product could be shyte


----------



## ftf (Feb 22, 2021)

Yep, slowing down stopped the bruising.


----------

